# New cockatiel and taming



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

Earlier today I purchased a young male cockatiel from a pet shop (He is about 4 months old) I know you're not really supposed to buy birds from pet shops but I couldn't find any breeders in my area. I was told that because he is an aviary bird, he would need to be tamed, and I can only assume that he hasn't had much personal, positive interaction with humans. When I got him home we had a bit of a hullabaloo. When he got out of the box, he flew around my room, and scared my sister causing her to cry, and of course, for the bird to panic more. After about 10 minutes I managed to get him settled in his cage, and since then he hasn't moved from his perch, or ate, or made any sound. I have sang, talked, whistled and read to him, and he hasn't responded to any of it. I'm not expecting miracles so quickly, but is it reasonable to believe that eventually I will be able to tame him? I know we could have a great relationship if only he could learn to trust me. Does anyone have any tips on how to achieve this? Also, how can I teach him to sing, etc. He's pretty much mute at the moment, apart from when he was flying around my room.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The bird was calling in alarm when flying round the room.The pet shop want their brains examining selling an aviary bird to tame.It will take a long time and a lot of patience on your part...keep the bird quiet and away from people at least until it is starting to eat and drink.If it's an all wire cage ...cover part of it day and night so the bird can feel more secure.

Be prepared for many weeks of talking gently to the bird with little reaction.And keep it in the cage.


----------



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

poohdog said:


> The bird was calling in alarm when flying round the room.The pet shop want their brains examining selling an aviary bird to tame.It will take a long time and a lot of patience on your part...keep the bird quiet and away from people at least until it is starting to eat and drink.If it's an all wire cage ...cover part of it day and night so the bird can feel more secure.
> 
> Be prepared for many weeks of talking gently to the bird with little reaction.And keep it in the cage.


I've only just seen this message. Some time after I posted my first message, he started to chirp and respond to music. Do you think I should still keep things quiet around him? He also took some food out of my hand. He's unclipped too, is it possible to tame him like this?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If the bird has perked up...fine. Especially if it takes food from you.But I would still keep it in the cage for a while to settle in.

I don't agree with clipping birds wings...but if you let it out the cage watch those open windows.Out of all the parrots, cockatiels are experts at spotting an escape route.

You've seen for yourself how shock can affect a bird...take your time and you'll get there.


----------



## XxSophie01xX (Jun 14, 2012)

poohdog said:


> If the bird has perked up...fine. Especially if it takes food from you.But I would still keep it in the cage for a while to settle in.
> 
> I don't agree with clipping birds wings...but if you let it out the cage watch those open windows.Out of all the parrots, cockatiels are experts at spotting an escape route.
> 
> You've seen for yourself how shock can affect a bird...take your time and you'll get there.


Thank you for you help. I'm glad you disagree with wing clipping, because I do too. Hopefully with enough patience and love he will become tame without having to clip his wings. I will keep him in the cage too for now.


----------

